# The Season



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Even though I haven't met you all I'd still like to wish you all a Merry Christmas. I understand some may not be Christian. I don't know all the proper greetings so to you who are not Christian Happy Holidays.
May you be blessed with Health and Happiness. :santa:


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Nicely put, the world could use a few more people spreading positive thoughts.

Cheers and be safe.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Great post and Merry Christmas also to and to all members and visitors of 
Expat Forum :xmascandle:


----------

